# No intercourse the night before IUI???



## Tmwnvegas

I've been told so many things the past month, I can't keep things straight. I feel like someone at the clinic told us no intercourse or ejaculation 24 hours before IUI because it can reduce the sperm count? I meant to ask the clinic today, but it just came to mind. Anyone have advice???


----------



## Bepaisley

I was told intercourse Friday, then none on Saturday Sunday and Monday is the IUI
last month they didn't tell us anything but we still abstained for 2 days cuz we had back to back IUIs, I was expecting the second one to have a lower post wash sperm count but it didn't so I'm not sure if it makes much of a difference.
I think if ur husband has a problem with count maybe, but otherwise I think 24 hours should be good enough.


----------



## gingerbaby

I was told fresh is better...my clinic originally told us we needed to abstain for 2-5 days but no more...well at 5 days my DH counts were alot worse than when we had the surprise +OPK and only a day and a half. I think it depends on your DH counts like Bepaisley said. Good luck!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We were told no sex the night before the IUI as well. My hubbies counts aren't the best tho (5mil-32mil post wash)


----------



## hollyw79

We were told to skip sex the the night before the IUI.. I wouldn't go any longer than that though honestly IMHO. We had a really good count thankfully.. like we had sex Wednesday night -nothing Thursday- and IUI Friday morning and had 59 million. My DH was one of those guys initially told to have a slightly low count too.. My OB said its really inconclusive that abstaining really helps.. so I'd say 24 hours or so is good enough. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

We were told 48 hours and last month DH counts were 321 million and 131 million. Definitely nothing for 24 hours before but 5 days is definitely too long.


----------

